
Ask HN: What does it take to launch a new, online, video-ads network - pbhowmic
The title pretty much sums it up. What would it take, what are the hurdles to be overcome, whether technical or market-driven?
======
hluska
The biggest one is a marketing problem. Nobody will advertise unless your
network delivers traffic, and no publishers will sign up unless you have
advertisers. If you can figure out a way to pay publishers until you actually
start selling ads, you could do very well.

On a technical level, security will always be an issue. Someone will try to
turn your network into a tool for delivering malware. If you don't stop this,
you're fucked.

Other technical problems like scaling, delivery and providing metrics are all
solved. And, you'll have to decide early on whether you want to create fake
traffic, ignore it or try to stop it.

------
opendomain
Do you have a specific question? Contact me HN at Free.TV

